# Streaming partite legale (DAZN)



## elpacoderoma (24 Luglio 2018)

Da agosto sarà possibile utilizzare il servizio di streaming online DAZN anche per la serie A al prezzo di 10€ al mese.
Trasmetteranno 3 partite a giornata di Serie A e tutta la Serie B, oltre gli altri campionati esteri.
Personalmente, stanco di premium e sky troppo cari, ho intenzione di provarlo, volevo chiedervi cosa ne pensate e se avete già provato servizi simili.


----------



## zlatan (24 Luglio 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Da agosto sarà possibile utilizzare il servizio di streaming online DAZN anche per la serie A al prezzo di 10€ al mese.
> Trasmetteranno 3 partite a giornata di Serie A e tutta la Serie B, oltre gli altri campionati esteri.
> Personalmente, stanco di premium e sky troppo cari, ho intenzione di provarlo, volevo chiedervi cosa ne pensate e se avete già provato servizi simili.



Si presenta bene ma ha solo 3 partite che senso ha?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Luglio 2018)

Come pronuncia DAZN la diletta... Come lei nessuna mai


----------



## wildfrank (25 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si presenta bene ma ha solo 3 partite che senso ha?



Infatti. E vorrei poterle scegliere, almeno una........


----------



## cris (27 Luglio 2018)

io sto provando, ma temo che il milan raramente sarà tra le 3 partite, che vita di stenti...


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2018)

C'è da aggiungere che si può smezzare l'abbonamento con qualcuno, quindi 5 euro al mese a testa e che il primo mese di prova sarà gratuito.


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Se le partite non si possono scegliere per me è inutile.
Non ho tempo e voglia di vedere partite che non siano del Milan, ormai.


----------



## cris (8 Agosto 2018)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Se le partite non si possono scegliere per me è inutile.
> Non ho tempo e voglia di vedere partite che non siano del Milan, ormai.



esatto, ho disdetto subito infatti.

Mi sa che attiverò Nowtv e per quelle (pochissime) partite che non si possono vedere, o andro a San siro o le guardero su Bet365 che dovrebbe offrire come ogni anno lo streaming gratuito e legale della serie A agli iscritti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> esatto, ho disdetto subito infatti.
> 
> Mi sa che attiverò Nowtv e per quelle (pochissime) partite che non si possono vedere, o andro a San siro o le guardero su Bet365 che dovrebbe offrire come ogni anno lo streaming gratuito e legale della serie A agli iscritti.



come funziona lo streaming su bet365? basta crearsi l'account o bisogna pagare qualcosa?


----------



## cris (8 Agosto 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> come funziona lo streaming su bet365? basta crearsi l'account o bisogna pagare qualcosa?



Crei l'account, carichi che so, 10 € sul conto... sei apposto...

Lo streaming è HD ma non è commentato, ce solo l'audio del campo.


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Agosto 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Da agosto sarà possibile utilizzare il servizio di streaming online DAZN anche per la serie A al prezzo di 10€ al mese.
> Trasmetteranno 3 partite a giornata di Serie A e tutta la Serie B, oltre gli altri campionati esteri.
> Personalmente, stanco di premium e sky troppo cari, ho intenzione di provarlo, volevo chiedervi cosa ne pensate e se avete già provato servizi simili.



Uno schifo
maledetti


----------



## elpacoderoma (8 Agosto 2018)

ho scoperto NOW TV servizio di Sky per vedere le partite in streaming legalmente senza dover fare un contratto e istallare una parabola.
prezzo un po altino (30€ mensili) pero accesso a tutto il calcio.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> ho scoperto NOW TV servizio di Sky per vedere le partite in streaming legalmente senza dover fare un contratto e istallare una parabola.
> prezzo un po altino (30€ mensili) pero accesso a tutto il calcio.



Tutti i pscchetti? Compreso lo sport?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Agosto 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> ho scoperto NOW TV servizio di Sky per vedere le partite in streaming legalmente senza dover fare un contratto e istallare una parabola.
> prezzo un po altino (30€ mensili) pero accesso a tutto il calcio.



Spero di no altrimenti chiamo Sky e li ribalto.


----------



## Gas (8 Agosto 2018)

Altra cosa buona di Dazn è che come Spotify e Netflix, puoi disdire quando vuoi. Quindi nei mesi in cui il campionato è fermo disdici e non paghi.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Agosto 2018)

Io penso lo farò per vedete la serie b. Ho visto poi fan vedere napoli milan nelle prime 3 giornate


----------



## EmmePi (12 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> esatto, ho disdetto subito infatti.
> 
> Mi sa che attiverò Nowtv e per quelle (pochissime) partite che non si possono vedere, o andro a San siro o le guardero su Bet365 che dovrebbe offrire come ogni anno lo streaming gratuito e legale della serie A agli iscritti.



Hai già provato lo striming di Bet365?
E' ad alta definizione? Problemi di buffering?


----------



## Andre96 (12 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Hai già provato lo striming di Bet365?
> E' ad alta definizione? Problemi di buffering?



Non è in alta definizione, ha lo schermo piccolo ma con un'estensione puoi farlo full screen (ma appunto la definizione non è il massimo ma è comunque decente). Non c'è la telecronaca, comunque non ha problemi di buffering.


----------



## EmmePi (12 Agosto 2018)

L'ideale sarebbe fare un abbo per tutta la serie A magari all'estero. DAZN trasmetteva tutta la serie A a 10 euro in germania austria e svizzera. Chissà se sia ancora possibile, si fa una VPN e via


----------



## EmmePi (12 Agosto 2018)

C'è Now TV ma oltre che il prezzo è alto hai solo 7 partite su 10. In pratica è Sky che rivende lo streaming...

Io ho sempre fatto abbonamenti (sky o premium) regolari ma almeno mi vedevo TUTTE le partite di serie A ora ho disdetto e certamente da me non vedranno più un euro!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Agosto 2018)

Per fortuna ho un amico in SKY che mi porta fuori gli accessi DAZN


----------



## EmmePi (12 Agosto 2018)

Io vorrei solo capire se sia fattibile abbonarsi a DAZN ma non versione Italia ma Svizzera o Germania, in modo da vedere tutta la serie A


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io vorrei solo capire se sia fattibile abbonarsi a DAZN ma non versione Italia ma Svizzera o Germania, in modo da vedere tutta la serie A



Bella domanda. In maniera legale credo di no, illegale credo proprio di si.........


----------



## EmmePi (12 Agosto 2018)

Se paghi l'abbonamento non sarebbe poi così illegale


----------



## elpacoderoma (12 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero di no altrimenti chiamo Sky e li ribalto.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tutti i pscchetti? Compreso lo sport?



SKY SPORT + SKY Calcio a 30€ al mese
tutti gli altri pacchetti sono a 10€ al mese in più.
senza istallazione, ne parabola, va con la linea adsl.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io vorrei solo capire se sia fattibile abbonarsi a DAZN ma non versione Italia ma Svizzera o Germania, in modo da vedere tutta la serie A



Purtroppo no. Neanche illegalmente dato che hanno bloccato tutti i VPN.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Non è in alta definizione, ha lo schermo piccolo ma con un'estensione puoi farlo full screen (ma appunto la definizione non è il massimo ma è comunque decente). Non c'è la telecronaca, comunque non ha problemi di buffering.



Che estensione?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo no. Neanche illegalmente dato che hanno bloccato tutti i VPN.



le VPN non si possono bloccare, perchè altrimenti è una pessima VPN. Se DAZN sa che stai usando VPN c'è qualcosa che non va in quella VPN.


----------



## Andre96 (12 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che estensione?



Io la scaricai mesi fa ma vedo che l'hanno tolta da Chrome. Online consigliano di scaricare il browser Maxthon che ha già di suo la funzione per fare il full screen se vuoi provare.


----------



## Andre96 (12 Agosto 2018)

Ti obbligano a cercare metodi illegali, sono ridicoli...


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> le VPN non si possono bloccare, perchè altrimenti è una pessima VPN. Se DAZN sa che stai usando VPN c'è qualcosa che non va in quella VPN.



Se trovi un vpn che funzioni con dazn, mandami un pm!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se trovi un vpn che funzioni con dazn, mandami un pm!



quello che fanno forse è impedire la connessione a chiunque stia utilizzando ipsec che è il protocollo che le VPN adoperano per nascondere le informazioni dei pacchetti web. Forse è questo il problema.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> quello che fanno forse è impedire la connessione a chiunque stia utilizzando ipsec che è il protocollo che le VPN adoperano per nascondere le informazioni dei pacchetti web. Forse è questo il problema.



Non lo so, non sono esperto di queste cose. Però davvero, se trovi soluzione contattami. Oltre alla Serie A il DAZN tedesco ha tantissima roba interessante.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non lo so, non sono esperto di queste cose. Però davvero, se trovi soluzione contattami. Oltre alla Serie A il DAZN tedesco ha tantissima roba interessante.



eh ma le migliori VPN sono a pagamento, e si fanno pagare anche abbastanza. Questo sommato all'abbonamento tedesco, in termini di costi quasi non conviene purtroppo


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> eh ma le migliori VPN sono a pagamento, e si fanno pagare anche abbastanza. Questo sommato all'abbonamento tedesco, in termini di costi quasi non conviene purtroppo



Ho provato un VPN a pagamento (Express VPN mi pare) ma non ha funzionato lo stesso


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Agosto 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> SKY SPORT + SKY Calcio a 30€ al mese
> tutti gli altri pacchetti sono a 10€ al mese in più.
> senza istallazione, ne parabola, va con la linea adsl.



Nell'offerta da 30€ e' compresa anche la visione delle partite di Champions ed Europa League o queste fanno parte di un altro pacchetto da pagare in piu?


----------



## EmmePi (12 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> eh ma le migliori VPN sono a pagamento, e si fanno pagare anche abbastanza. Questo sommato all'abbonamento tedesco, in termini di costi quasi non conviene purtroppo



Io ho fatto un abbonamento 5 anni con Pure VPN a 61 e rotti per tutti e 5 gli anni. Quindi per la VPN non ci sarebbe problema. E' sapere come abbonarsi a DAZN ad esempio svizzera.
Anche con la VPN attiva se apro il sito dazn mi va in dazn/it-IT boh


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto un abbonamento 5 anni con Pure VPN a 61 e rotti per tutti e 5 gli anni. Quindi per la VPN non ci sarebbe problema. E' sapere come abbonarsi a DAZN ad esempio svizzera.
> Anche con la VPN attiva se apro il sito dazn mi va in dazn/it-IT boh



strano, in teoria con VPN non dovrebbero sapere che vieni dall'Italia.


----------



## EmmePi (12 Agosto 2018)

Infatti, ho cancellato la cache, ho provato con IE (io uso sempre chrome), da il mio ip risulta essere in svizzera (che ho settato da vpn) però continua ad uscirmi it-IT

Non sono esperto in VPN, spero di riuscirci in qualche modo.

Se qualcuno sa qualcosa si faccia avanti aiuterebbe un pò tutti.


----------



## Ermenegildo (12 Agosto 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Nell'offerta da 30€ e' compresa anche la visione delle partite di Champions ed Europa League o queste fanno parte di un altro pacchetto da pagare in piu?



Nei 30 hai sia campionato che CL che Europa League. Puoi anche fare solo 24 ore a 6,9 Euro


----------



## elpacoderoma (12 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero di no altrimenti chiamo Sky e li ribalto.





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Nell'offerta da 30€ e' compresa anche la visione delle partite di Champions ed Europa League o queste fanno parte di un altro pacchetto da pagare in piu?



tutto incluso


----------



## cris (13 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero di no altrimenti chiamo Sky e li ribalto.



Io ho disdetto tutto, faro nowtv nei mesi che pare a me, per 29€ vedi:
7/10 della serie a (i restanti 3/10 su bet365 o vie traverse), tutta europa league, tutta CL. Penso sia mooolto piu vantaggioso di avere sky, almeno per quanto mi rigurarda. Sky ti obbliga ad avere inutilmente mille pacchetti.
Di fatto per chi come me è interessato solo di calcio, nowtv è la alternativa migliore,offre tutta l esperienzasportiva di sky ad un prezzo inferiore rispetto a sky.


----------



## cris (13 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Hai già provato lo striming di Bet365?
> E' ad alta definizione? Problemi di buffering?



Lo vedo su ipad, full screen, se lo vuoi veder sulla tv compri l adattatore apple per la tv. La definizione è quasi hd e non ci son problemi di buffering. Unico neo non ce il commento. Ma chissene


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Agosto 2018)

Ermenegildo ha scritto:


> Nei 30 hai sia campionato che CL che Europa League. Puoi anche fare solo 24 ore a 6,9 Euro





elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> tutto incluso



Grazie mille per l'info ragazzi!



cris ha scritto:


> Io ho disdetto tutto, faro nowtv nei mesi che pare a me, per 29€ vedi:
> 7/10 della serie a (i restanti 3/10 su bet365 o vie traverse), tutta europa league, tutta CL. Penso sia mooolto piu vantaggioso di avere sky, almeno per quanto mi rigurarda. Sky ti obbliga ad avere inutilmente mille pacchetti.
> Di fatto per chi come me è interessato solo di calcio, nowtv è la alternativa migliore,offre tutta l esperienzasportiva di sky ad un prezzo inferiore rispetto a sky.



Eh, mi sa tanto che anche io faro' cosi. Ero intenzionato a mettere Sky ma Now TV ha un offerta molto buona e mi evita anche di mettere la parabola.


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Agosto 2018)

Io per quest'anno terrò solo sky, al massimo provo il mese gratuito di DAZN per vedere Napoli-Milan, ma al momento sembra che ci saranno davvero pochissime partite del Milan su Dazn.
Il posticipo del lunedì (che faremo spesso visti gli impegni di Europa league) è di sky e anche tutti i big match del Milan tranne Napoli-Milan saranno su sky, perciò a noi quest anno non cambia nulla, anzi, rispetto al anno scorso su sky abbiam la champioms, ottima per gufare...


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Lo vedo su ipad, full screen, se lo vuoi veder sulla tv compri l adattatore apple per la tv. La definizione è quasi hd e non ci son problemi di buffering. Unico neo non ce il commento. Ma chissene



certo che c'è il commento, la scorsa stagione l'ho fatta tutta con now tv, ottimo per me...


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Lo vedo su ipad, full screen, se lo vuoi veder sulla tv compri l adattatore apple per la tv. La definizione è quasi hd e non ci son problemi di buffering. Unico neo non ce il commento. Ma chissene



Oltretutto non hai una play station? 3 o 4? io lo vedo in tv tramite la play...


----------



## EmmePi (13 Agosto 2018)

Ermenegildo ha scritto:


> Nei 30 hai sia campionato che CL che Europa League. Puoi anche fare solo 24 ore a 6,9 Euro



Con NotTw (che è sky in streaming) hai solo 7 partite su 10 e quindi oltre ai 30 devi fare l'abbo a DAZN


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Lo vedo su ipad, full screen, se lo vuoi veder sulla tv compri l adattatore apple per la tv. La definizione è quasi hd e non ci son problemi di buffering. Unico neo non ce il commento. Ma chissene



come fai ad ingrandire la finestrina minuscola? Esiste un app, un add-on o qualcosa di simile?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2018)

Comunque stanno rendendo tutto complicato : ieri parlavo con un amico che si è abbonato a sky sul digitale e praticamente confrontandoci abbiamo capito,oltre al fatto che i prezzi non sono esattamente identici, che il pacchetto sport sul digitale di sky consente di vedere la champions e l'El delle italiane più forse due partite delle straniere.
Sky sport football è un canale esclusivo di sky satellitare e consente di vedere premier , bundesliga più champions ed El delle straniere. Da ieri questo canale è stato inserito nel pacchetto calcio, credo per rimediare ai 3/10 di serie A persi nel pacchetto calcio.
Sul digitale terrestre saranno concesse forse un paio di partite della premier.


----------



## cris (13 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oltretutto non hai una play station? 3 o 4? io lo vedo in tv tramite la play...


Si nowtv lo vedo con la PS4, ma io parlavo di bet365


----------



## cris (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> come fai ad ingrandire la finestrina minuscola? Esiste un app, un add-on o qualcosa di simile?



Allargo le dita tenendo premuto sul video e mi diventa in full screen su ipad 2017


----------



## EmmePi (13 Agosto 2018)

Ma con nNow TV è possibile vedere in contemporanea su 2 dispositivi anche 2 eventi diversi?


----------



## cris (13 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma con nNow TV è possibile vedere in contemporanea su 2 dispositivi anche 2 eventi diversi?



Mi pare di si


----------



## EmmePi (13 Agosto 2018)

In questo caso si potrebbe "steccare" l'abbo tra due amici.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Agosto 2018)

Adesso vi dico una cosa, leggetemi attentamente
Now TV Sport (tutto il calcio Sky) + Pacchetto a scelta tra intrattenimento o Cinema + DAZN
TUTTO 27 euro al mese in HD
Basta usare Together Price


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Adesso vi dico una cosa, leggetemi attentamente
> Now TV Sport (tutto il calcio Sky) + Pacchetto a scelta tra intrattenimento o Cinema + DAZN
> TUTTO 27 euro al mese in HD
> Basta usare Together Price



Quindi in pratica pacchetti sport, calcio e cinema più DAZN a 27 mensili?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi in pratica pacchetti sport, calcio e cinema più DAZN a 27 mensili?



Esatto, ovviamente solo online... Con 2€ in più (quindi 29) si può aggiungere anche intrattenimento o serie TV...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi in pratica pacchetti sport, calcio e cinema più DAZN a 27 mensili?



Si, proprio così


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Agosto 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Esatto, ovviamente solo online... Con 2€ in più (quindi 29) si può aggiungere anche intrattenimento o serie TV...



Non confondere quello di cui parlo, ovvero condivisione LEGALE dell'abbonamento
Sarebbero 55/60 euro da dividere in due persone


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2018)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Non confondere quello di cui parlo, ovvero condivisione LEGALE dell'abbonamento



Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, uso togetherprice per netflix da mesi


----------



## 1972 (15 Agosto 2018)

mi serve un aiutino dal pubblico perche' in campo tecnologico so rimasto alla cabina telefonica a gettoni. sono interessato al servizio now tv ma, col c..o che mi ritrovo ogni volta che devo fare qualcosa, pare che il mio tv ( smart tv panasonic tutto tempestato di brillanti) non sia abilitato al servizio. solo samsumg ed lg. la strada da percorrere e' quella di acquistare chiavetta usb di now tv o apparecchio chrome3cast. che si fa?


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2018)

Devo mettere DAZN a mio padre, non ha una smart tivù, non ha una ps4....come diavolo faccio a farglielo vedere sul televisore?!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Devo mettere DAZN a mio padre, non ha una smart tivù, non ha una ps4....come diavolo faccio a farglielo vedere sul televisore?!



Se ha un ingresso Hdmi sul televisore e una wifi in casa puoi usare un Choromecast penso.


----------



## zlatan (16 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Devo mettere DAZN a mio padre, non ha una smart tivù, non ha una ps4....come diavolo faccio a farglielo vedere sul televisore?!



Compragli un tablet!!! Se non hai una smart TV dubito che possa vedere DAZN in tv, ma magari qualcuno più esperto dime ti può aiutare..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Agosto 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> mi serve un aiutino dal pubblico perche' in campo tecnologico so rimasto alla cabina telefonica a gettoni. sono interessato al servizio now tv ma, col c..o che mi ritrovo ogni volta che devo fare qualcosa, pare che il mio tv ( smart tv panasonic tutto tempestato di brillanti) non sia abilitato al servizio. solo samsumg ed lg. la strada da percorrere e' quella di acquistare chiavetta usb di now tv o apparecchio chrome3cast. che si fa?



Prendi un Chromecast


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se ha un ingresso Hdmi sul televisore e una wifi in casa puoi usare un Choromecast penso.



Quanto costa?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (16 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Prendi un Chromecast



Chromecast a quanto ne so io trasmette in streaming da un dispositivo alla tv. Ma appunto, dovresti avere un dispositivo con dazn.


----------



## Tessar (16 Agosto 2018)

30 € è molto semplice da usare con un telefono Android


----------



## Gas (16 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Devo mettere DAZN a mio padre, non ha una smart tivù, non ha una ps4....come diavolo faccio a farglielo vedere sul televisore?!



Confermo quel che ti han detto sopra, prendi la chromecast, è comodissima.


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2018)

Gli avevo dato una ps3 ma non l'hanno messa l'app li... e non mi hanno nemmeno garantito la metteranno... che chromcast mi consigliate?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gli avevo dato una ps3 ma non l'hanno messa l'app li... e non mi hanno nemmeno garantito la metteranno... che chromcast mi consigliate?



Cambia solo il colore mi sembra, il modello é unico


----------



## Gas (16 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Cambia solo il colore mi sembra, il modello é unico



A quanto ne so io ci sono due modelli, quella standard e quella che trasmette in 4k.

Aggiungo, io ho una TV 4k ma ho la Chromecast standard e francamente mi va bene.


----------



## nik10jb (16 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Devo mettere DAZN a mio padre, non ha una smart tivù, non ha una ps4....come diavolo faccio a farglielo vedere sul televisore?!



Non se tuo padre è pratico con la tecnlogia. Comunque per utilizzare chromecast sulla tv devi utilizzare un dispositivo (smartphone o tablet) o google chrome da pc collegati alla stessa rete. Perchè la chromecast non fa altro che fare il mirroring del dispositivo sulla tv. Mentre ad esempio l'amazon fire tv stick è indipendente, cioè la colleghi alla tv ed e funziona in modo autonomo, quindi scarichi le app dal suo store e può funzionare senza la necessità di utilizzare altri dispositivi. E sulla pagina dedicata di DAZN ho visto che l'amazon fire tv stick è tra i dispositivi compatibili. Quindi secondo me se tuo padre non è molto pratico con la tecnologia sarebbe meglio l'amazon fire tv stick, mentre se comunque se la cava, potrebbe usare anche la chromecast però sapendo che deve usare anche un altro dispositivo (smartphone,tablet o chrome da pc). Il prezzo tra i due è simile. Se sei un amazon prime viene 40 euro. E spesso fanno anche delle promozioni e la puoi trovare anche 30


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gli avevo dato una ps3 ma non l'hanno messa l'app li... e non mi hanno nemmeno garantito la metteranno... che chromcast mi consigliate?



Prendi Amazon Firestick, è il modo più semplice ed economico. Ed ha pure il telecomando.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prendi Amazon Firestick, è il modo più semplice ed economico. Ed ha pure il telecomando.



Esatto, oppure un box android. Lascerei perdere chromecast se non hai un altro dispositivo in grado di vedere dazn.


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Agosto 2018)

Ma a voi è comparsa l'app dazn su sky q oppure bisogna acquistare prima i ticket online?


----------



## EmmePi (16 Agosto 2018)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Adesso vi dico una cosa, leggetemi attentamente
> Now TV Sport (tutto il calcio Sky) + Pacchetto a scelta tra intrattenimento o Cinema + DAZN
> TUTTO 27 euro al mese in HD
> Basta usare Together Price



Non mi tornano i conti...
NowTV sport = 29,99
1 pacchetto NowTV = 9,99
DAZN = 10,00

Totale = 49,98 - metà sarebbe 24,99

Probabilmente bisogna aggiungere su NowTV l'opzione + per vedere su 2 dispositivi = 2,99 che porterebbe il totale a 52,97 che diviso 2 utenti fa 26,485

Però mi chiedo un paio di cose per NowTV visione contemporanea su 2 dispositivi può essere 2 tv e se un giorno uno dei 2 utenti che condividono avesse la necessità di vederlo su smartphone o tablet sia consentito.
La stessa cosa vale per dazn?


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma a voi è comparsa l'app dazn su sky q oppure bisogna acquistare prima i ticket online?



Non c'è ancora l'app per Sky Q. Penso verrà rilasciata nei prossimi giorni.

Io ho uno Smart Tv Samsung serie J del 2015 e l'app è stata rilasciata solo oggi. Sono abbastanza disorganizzati.


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non c'è ancora l'app per Sky Q. Penso verrà rilasciata nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Io ho uno Smart Tv Samsung serie J del 2015 e l'app è stata rilasciata solo oggi. Sono abbastanza disorganizzati.



Okok, grazie mille.


----------



## Gas (16 Agosto 2018)

No, c'è 1 euro di commissione per pacchetto. Da lì passi da 24.99 a 26.99


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prendi Amazon Firestick, è il modo più semplice ed economico. Ed ha pure il telecomando.



avevo visto ma ormai non riesco più a farlo arrivare in tempo, mio padre si vuole vedere domenica inter sassuolo (si ho un padre interista  )

Ho presto chromecast...dopo glielo vado ad istallare, era in offerta a 19 euro in un negozio...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2018)

Spero che sto DAZN floppi, come è stata la Champions in esclusiva su Premium. Per chi è già abbonato Sky è una truffa su tutta la linea. Col cavolo che faccio l'abbonamento!


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Spero che sto DAZN floppi, come è stata la Champions in esclusiva su Premium. Per chi è già abbonato Sky è una truffa su tutta la linea. Col cavolo che faccio l'abbonamento!



Se DAZN esiste è perchè l'ha voluto la LEGA. E' impossibile che floppi perchè le nuove regole dei diritti tivù le permettono di non floppare.


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Agosto 2018)

Ho appena acquistato il ticket DAZN da 9 mesi, ho fatto la registrazione sul sito, tutto apposto e funziona tutto. Ma quando metteranno l'app per SKY Q, in maniera tale che possa vedere le partite anche su SKY?


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ho appena acquistato il ticket DAZN da 9 mesi, ho fatto la registrazione sul sito, tutto apposto e funziona tutto. Ma quando metteranno l'app per SKY Q, in maniera tale che possa vedere le partite anche su SKY?



Purtroppo non si sa, precisamente. Ciò che è certo è che sono tanto tanto disorganizzati e la gente, giustamente, sta smadonnando.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Agosto 2018)

Anche se non ve lo meritate ve lo dico: se siete TIM (casa\mobile) avete 2 mesi gratis di DAZN andando sulla sezione TIM Party.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche se non ve lo meritate ve lo dico: se siete TIM (casa\mobile) avete 2 mesi gratis di DAZN andando sulla sezione TIM Party.



Bravo!


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non si sa, precisamente. Ciò che è certo è che sono tanto tanto disorganizzati e la gente, giustamente, sta smadonnando.



Su Twitter hanno scritto che molti si stanno lamentando di questa cosa. Praticamente l'assistenza sky ha detto che stanno avendo problemi con la creazione dell'app, quindi ci vorrà più tempo del dovuto. Secondo me entro settembre sarà disponibile.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Agosto 2018)

Qualcuno sa come si fa a disdire l'iscrizione dopo il mese di prova?


----------



## Kaw (18 Agosto 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa come si fa a disdire l'iscrizione dopo il mese di prova?


Sul sito di DAZN, nella sezione FAQ, trovi tutte le informazioni.


----------



## Kaw (18 Agosto 2018)

Faccio un pò di recensione dopo la prima visione su DAZN.
Ho la fibra TIM a 100 mega, solitamente vado a 80 mega quando faccio il test.
Ho visto la partita da pc tramite browser Firefox, su monitor da 23 pollici.
Qualità delle immagini più che buona, buono anche il flusso delle immagini (meglio di SkyGo per fare un esempio), c'è stato qualche freeze, di qualche secondo non di più, un paio durante il primo tempo ma nulla da pregiudicare la visione.
Mio fratello invece tramite PS4 sulla tv mi ha detto che si nota tanto la differenza rispetto all'HD che vede dal decoder SKY, avendo il monitor più piccolo si nota di meno ovviamente. Non so se le immagini siano in HD, io ho comunque ho fatto uso di SKyGo per tantissimi anni e quindi posso dire che DAZN per ora è nettamente meglio.
Vediamo in Napoli-Milan, in cui in teoria dovrebbe esserci maggior traffico, come sarà la visione.


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2018)

Visto su tablet con semplice scheda 4g
Primo tempo senza intoppi nel secondo tempo si é incantato parecchie volte ma x un 4g nn posso lamentarmi
Poi c'era Pardo x me il migliore


----------



## markjordan (18 Agosto 2018)

firefox mi si bloccava nel secondo tempo , edge nessun problema


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2018)

Ho sentito tante lamentele...me compreso...mi auguro siano un pò impreparati per la prima gara, altrimenti un anno intero cosi non la vedo bene per DAZN...tantomeno per la lega che ha concesso diritti in esclusiva ad una piattaforma di streaming consapevoli (forse no?!) dello schifo di reti che girano in Italia.


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Agosto 2018)

Ho visto tutta la partita Lazio Napoli su DAZN PC desktop, browser Chrome, connessione DSL 20 Mbps reali testati, primo tempo sufficiente, brevi lag ma visibile, prima metà del secondo tempo disastrosa, blocchi anche di 10/20 secondi, resto della partita sufficiente.
Questo era l'esordio ed è da considerare a tutti gli effetti un crash test per DAZN, verificherò cosa succede con Napoli Milan, se la qualità del servizio non migliora sensibilmente il mio mese di prova lo interrompo in anticipo. Inaccettabile per me pagare per una roba del genere.
Inutile dire che con NowTv, Netflix, MLB Tv (baseball), NBA ecc non ho mai avuto nessun problema.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ho visto tutta la partita Lazio Napoli su DAZN PC desktop, browser Chrome, connessione DSL 20 Mbps reali testati, primo tempo sufficiente, brevi lag ma visibile, prima metà del secondo tempo disastrosa, blocchi anche di 10/20 secondi, resto della partita sufficiente.
> Questo era l'esordio ed è da considerare a tutti gli effetti un crash test per DAZN, verificherò cosa succede con Napoli Milan, se la qualità del servizio non migliora sensibilmente il mio mese di prova lo interrompo in anticipo. Inaccettabile per me pagare per una roba del genere.
> Inutile dire che con NowTv, Netflix, MLB Tv (baseball), NBA ecc non ho mai avuto nessun problema.



Oggi NowTv è andato letteralmente in crisi. Ho provato li alle 17 a riabbonarmi come ogni anno, niente da fare, non accettavano il pagamento. Leggendo poi nella loro pagina hanno avuto seri problemi. 

Certo che il futuro vira verso lo streaming, ma in Italia a livello di reti siamo un disastro, a livello di server poi queste compagnie che offrono il servizio non si dimostrano mai al top. 

Mah.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2018)

Stasera un disastro, la pagina FB di DAZN è invasa di insulti, giustamente.

Anche con connessioni da 45/55Mbs buffering, schermi neri e freeze. Allucinante.

Sicuramente non rinnoverò dopo il periodo gratuito


----------



## Victorss (19 Agosto 2018)

Posto anche io una breve recensione della mia esperienza e settaggio di prova per dazn.
Setting 1: pc portatile collegato con cavo HDMI al televisore 42 pollici di casa mia. Connessione con Router 4g LTE. Velocità reale testata tra i 40 e 50 mega. 
Ho avuto enormi problemi inizialmente su browser Firefox continui blocchi con audio che continuava ad andare e rallentamenti da replay.. cambiato browser con Edge si vede perfettamente, zero blocchi zero rallentamenti.
Qualità molto alta in HD, sicuramente molto meglio di quello schifo di SkyGo.

Setting 2: PC portatile collegato in HDMI al televisore 40 pollici di casa dei miei. Connessione ADSL 20 mega. Testata velocità effettiva tra i 13 e i 15 mega. 
Nessun problema con browser Edge idem come sopra.

Setting 3: connessione permettendo l app su smartphone funziona bene, ottima qualità.

Tutto sommato mi posso ritenere soddisfatto dei primi test, per il momento potrei tenere in considerazione di pagarlo dopo il periodo di prova.
Di certo un servizio nettamente migliore di SkyGo che reputo vergognoso, incredibile continuino a propinare quella schifezza a clienti che spendono dai 50 ai 100 Euro al mese per Sky.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Agosto 2018)

Ho provato a collegarmi per vedere cosa ci fosse e... non va

Errore 78-000-034


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ho provato a collegarmi per vedere cosa ci fosse e... non va
> 
> Errore 78-000-034



Stesso problema, non funziona. Ieri ha funzionato solo dal secondo tempo in poi, prima mi son dovuto arrangiare guardandola dal cell (li funzionava). E' UNA ROBA IMMONDA.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Agosto 2018)

Io ieri l'ho vista dal pc, abbastanza bene qualche singhiozzo ma sopportabile.. Ho circa 28/30 mega in download (IPERFIBRA VODAFONE )

La cosa assurda che non c'è o non ho trovato è che non si possono cambiare le impostazioni del flusso in ingresso

Avevo penso full hd con sicuri 60 fps, ma mi sarei accontentato di meno per uno streaming più fluido


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Agosto 2018)

Spal-Parma da app PS4 si vede perfettamente, senza problemi.

Nel senso, la qualità HD fa sempre pietà, anche al massimo del FullHD si vede che è risoluzione a 1080p non nativo, upscalata con framerate scattoso (tipo Sky dieci anni fa agli albori dell'HD), ma almeno non ho problemi di accesso, ritardi o buffering.


----------



## EmmePi (13 Settembre 2018)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Adesso vi dico una cosa, leggetemi attentamente
> Now TV Sport (tutto il calcio Sky) + Pacchetto a scelta tra intrattenimento o Cinema + DAZN
> TUTTO 27 euro al mese in HD
> Basta usare Together Price



Stavo facendo un giro su Together Price, mi sembrava di aver capito che la commissione fosse di 1 euro.
Però nelle FAQ ho letto che la commissione per chi è admin è gratis sopra i 20 euro di trasferimento soldi e di € 0,45 + il 3% sull’importo trasferito se sotto i 20 euro.

Molto esosa se si è Joiner, c'è una commissione che varia dal 18% al 30% sull’importo della quota inviata!!!

Che tradotto per avere Now TV + DAZN (26,485 per la metà) ci sarebbe una commissione tra € 4,75 e € 7,95


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Settembre 2018)

Io spesso in trasferta questa settimana mi sono gustato anche e partite nfl.

Abbonamento ormai irrinunciabile. Per soli 59€ fino a luglio prossimo.


----------



## EmmePi (13 Settembre 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io spesso in trasferta questa settimana mi sono gustato anche e partite nfl.
> 
> Abbonamento ormai irrinunciabile. Per soli 59€ fino a luglio prossimo.



A cosa ti riferisci?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Settembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> A cosa ti riferisci?



Dazn adesso offre anche l’nfl e poterla vedere on demand quando ho un buc di tempo in trasferta é fantastico.


----------



## EmmePi (13 Settembre 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dazn adesso offre anche l’nfl e poterla vedere on demand quando ho un buc di tempo in trasferta é fantastico.



Quindi ti riferisci al pacchetto completo annuale che SKY offre ai propri abbonati. OK.


----------

